# How to act to therapy first time



## Kusjmamire (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey i'm going to a therapist for the first time soon.
But i don't know how to act.

I HOPE i don't get an anxiety attack thinking about having to tell about myself.
I had this happen with my hypnotherapist, where i got in totally stiff with a terrified voice and had to squeeze my words out awkwardly lol. Until he calmed me down in 10 minutes.

But ok, i have this feeling i won't be too anxious this time.

..But how should i act?

Should i let her ask me questions first, or just say as first 'Ok so i have problems...'
Note that we exchanged several e-mails already and she knows what my problems are in general and what therapy i am looking for.

Also do you guys give a hand or a kiss to your therapist when greeting or leaving? :b

I'm really not familiar with a therapist, should i treat her casually like a doctor 'fixing' me, or try to become 'close' to her like a family member and be nice and sweet? 

Don't know how therapy will be like! I hope things don't turn out to awkward.


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

Kusjmamire said:


> Hey i'm going to a therapist for the first time soon.
> But i don't know how to act.
> 
> I HOPE i don't get an anxiety attack thinking about having to tell about myself.
> ...


Interesting. Your over analyzing it. Just go in there and act the way YOU wanna act. Just be chilled and relax man. And treat her like a doctor. Dont treat her like she is your lover by giving her kisses and sh*t. Dont even give her a hand shake. She's your doctor. SIMPLE.

Btw, how's the overcoming SA step by step going?


----------



## afraid2goinpublic (Nov 8, 2011)

*What I did.....*

:afr* I was scared as hell!! Took hubby with me for the first one cause he is my "safe" person..... my second time I went alone and I did NOT shake hands or even touch her for that matter......so I think you should go in , introduce yourself and start out that way and then let her lead into a conversation.....once you get talking it gets easier and easier.... but I dont think it is appropriate to hug your therapist....I try to keep my distance while in session so it doesnt become akward I personaly do not think it is a good idea to hug her might be......weird... I hoped I helped alittle ...and *
*GOOD LUCK in therapy!!! Talk your heart out :clap*



Kusjmamire said:


> Hey i'm going to a therapist for the first time soon.
> But i don't know how to act.
> 
> I HOPE i don't get an anxiety attack thinking about having to tell about myself.
> ...


----------



## Kusjmamire (Aug 20, 2011)

rombow said:


> Interesting. Your over analyzing it. Just go in there and act the way YOU wanna act. Just be chilled and relax man. And treat her like a doctor. Dont treat her like she is your lover by giving her kisses and sh*t. Dont even give her a hand shake. She's your doctor. SIMPLE.
> 
> Btw, how's the overcoming SA step by step going?


Hmm ok i'm going to bring her chocolates in a red heartbox and some flowers too :lol

Thx, im gonna treat her as a doctor.

Overcoming step by step, is not going perfectly. I currently have some other prorities but i hope to be full time into it in 2-3 weeks again.


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

Kusjmamire said:


> Hmm ok i'm going to bring her chocolates in a red heartbox and some flowers too :lol
> 
> Thx, im gonna treat her as a doctor.
> 
> Overcoming step by step, is not going perfectly. I currently have some other prorities but i hope to be full time into it in 2-3 weeks again.


word? I'm in the same position too with overcoming SA step by step. I stop using it.


----------



## Kusjmamire (Aug 20, 2011)

rombow said:


> word? I'm in the same position too with overcoming SA step by step. I stop using it.


Word bro. we should keep eachother motivated and give eachother kicks in the *** for being lazy.

Seriously i'd love to have more free time but i have this difficult exams for the next 3 weeks so not too much anti-SA work.

Good luck to you


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

Kusjmamire said:


> Word bro. we should keep eachother motivated and give eachother kicks in the *** for being lazy.
> 
> Seriously i'd love to have more free time but i have this difficult exams for the next 3 weeks so not too much anti-SA work.
> 
> Good luck to you


Na that wasnt the problem. The problem was it didnt FULLY work for me. That it. I had no problem doing it every day ( I prolly miss one day outta each week MAX if I did miss a day). I did it for about 3 to 5 month str8. I wasnt fully cured. So f it. Imma go with Lifetime plan. I started a thread on it. You can read it if you like. The link is in my sig.


----------

